# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Нашёл вирус на сайте

## frantzev

Вот мой сайт http://automaiko.com . Сайт на ВП. 
Для меня стала неожиданностью, когда мой сайт ещё ктото подтвердил в гугл вебмастере. 
После чего кроче своей темы обнаружил на сайте ещё одну установленную тему. (я её не устанавливал) А в этой теме был вирус шелл. 
Оказывается как мне потом обьяснил хостер. Ктото взломал моих соседей а потом через них попал на мой сайт и начал и его заражать. Благо мы с хостером вовремя обнаружили и залатали дыру. 

Поэтому если что в первую очередь обращайтесь к хостеру.
если кому то нужна помощь в поиске вируса пишите может смогу вам чемто помочь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

